# Jackie Baby...



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I lost a horse about a year ago. She wasn't my horse, but she was the horse I learned to ride on. She taught me everything. I learned to ride English and Western on her. She was a great show horse for my best friend, and also a great lesson horse. Whenever she felt me get off balance, she slowed down, which frustrated me sometimes, but I knew she was just trying to protect me. She had a tumor in her kidney that spread throughout her body. She had this tumor, but still got Reserve Grand Champion at a 4-H show for my friend. They didn't know she had the tumor until they were traveling for another show. She fell and couldn't get up. They had to put her down. My friend called me as they were putting her to sleep and we cried together. After we hung up, I cried for 2 hours, looking at her beautiful picture. I will always miss my girl, my Jackie Baby.









My Beautiful Jackie.









Me learning to ride on her. She was amazingly patient with me.









My friend and Jackie at their last show together.

I will always miss Jackie and she has forever left hoofprints on my heart.


----------



## bakersuzie (Mar 19, 2008)

she was a beautiful animal, I feel your pain.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

she was beautiful. i really miss her.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She touched several hearts for so many tears to be shed for her. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, she was like my friend's sister b/c my friend is an only child. She loved that horse more than anything. So did I. I always say "I love so-and-so horse!" but she will always be number 1 in my heart.


----------

